#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм и наука >  > > >  >  >  Самоподобие

## Aion

Вселенная оказалась фракталом
Живые клетки оказались под контролем фракталов

----------

Марица (01.10.2009), Чиффа (07.09.2009)

----------


## Aion

О фрактальных стихах

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Математик, биолог, художник и лесоруб смотрят на один и тот же лес, а каждый видит своё.  :Wink:

----------

Вадим Асадулин (03.10.2009)

----------


## Aion

> Математик, биолог, художник и лесоруб смотрят на один и тот же лес, а каждый видит своё.


Лес тоже видит своё...

----------

Вадим Асадулин (03.10.2009), Иван Петров (21.03.2010), Тала (20.03.2014), Уэф (23.07.2012)

----------


## Aion

Клеточное ядро оказалось фракталом

----------


## Aion

Игорь Северянин
Квадрат квадратов

----------

Чиффа (09.10.2009)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

ну и клеточное ядро тоже фрактал

http://lenta.ru/news/2009/10/09/genome/

----------


## Aion

Лирика...

----------


## Амритавиграха

> Вселенная оказалась фракталом
> Живые клетки оказались под контролем фракталов


Про это еще  Библии писалось.  В разделе "Образ и подобие" как метод творения.

----------


## Aion

> Про это еще  Библии писалось.  В разделе "Образ и подобие" как метод творения.


Нет там такого раздела, насколько я помню. Да и метода творения нет: креационистская парадигма предполагает возможность творения из ничего...)))

----------


## Юрий К.

> Игорь Северянин
> Квадрат квадратов


не увидел в этой картинке и стихах Северянина фракталов и поэтому прогуглил вопрос. Нашел сурьезную статейку на сурьзеном ресурсе, в которой приведена масса примеров «фрактальной» поэзии. В качестве канонического примера одного из ее типов Северянин не упоминается, но это, конечно, не значит, что он совсем не фрактален 

Вот самое незатейливое и общеизвестное (самоподобие – вложение)

У попа была собака, он ее любил. 
Она съела кусок мяса, он ее убил. 
В землю закопал, 
Надпись написал, 
Что 
У попа была собака…


Такое же незатейливое, но менее известное, имхо

Кто вечно хнычет и скучает — 
Тот ничего не замечает, 
Кто ничего не замечает — 
Тот ничего не изучает, 
Кто ничего не изучает, 
Тот вечно хнычет и скучает.
Если скучно стало — почитай сначала.

Кроме этого масса всего, в т.ч. венцы сонетов и т.д. и т.п.

----------

Aion (11.10.2009), Ased (16.11.2011), Сергей А (11.10.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

а сцепленные строки - рэнга - тоже относят к фракталам?

----------


## Karadur

Стихотворение про попа и собаку можно назвать фракталом, а про "хнычет и скучает" - это скорее зацикленность, а не фрактал. Там нет самоподобия, там есть просто возврат к началу.

----------


## Yeshe

и чем только не занимаются - лишь бы не практиковать....  :Frown:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (12.10.2009), Алексей Каверин (23.07.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (11.06.2011)

----------


## Юрий К.

Бабка-ёжка, это все - часть практики.  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (12.10.2009), Dorje Dugarov (12.10.2009)

----------


## Aion

> а сцепленные строки - рэнга - тоже относят к фракталам?


Если сцепление фрактальное (например, в _касэн_ ) - да...)))(((

----------

Чиффа (12.10.2009)

----------


## Aion

Математики построили лампочку Мандельброта

----------

Сергей А (16.11.2009), Чиффа (16.11.2009), Этэйла (18.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А



----------

Aion (16.11.2009), Neroli (16.11.2009), Дондог (10.06.2011), Чиффа (16.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Математики построили лампочку Мандельброта


А сайт создателей - http://www.skytopia.com/project/frac...ulb.html#quest
Я реально прозрел от фото!

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (11.06.2011), Чиффа (16.11.2009)

----------


## Karadur

Любые фракталы, которые мы наблюдаем в природе (или в своём уме) - конечны. Истинный фрактал имеет неограниченное число самовложений, но мы не можем охватить такой объект своим умом. Да и компьютеры в силу своей конечной памяти и конечных вычислительных ресурсов неспособны просчитать "истинный" фрактал.

Есть ли основания предполагать, что наш ум также имеет фрактальную природу?
Если да, то это конечный фрактал или "истинный" бесконечный?
В чём именно выражается фрактальность ума?

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Любые фракталы, которые мы наблюдаем в природе (или в своём уме) - конечны. Истинный фрактал имеет неограниченное число самовложений, но мы не можем охватить такой объект своим умом. Да и компьютеры в силу своей конечной памяти и конечных вычислительных ресурсов неспособны просчитать "истинный" фрактал.
> 
> Есть ли основания предполагать, что наш ум также имеет фрактальную природу?
> Если да, то это конечный фрактал или "истинный" бесконечный?
> В чём именно выражается фрактальность ума?


В самом общем случае фрактал - это комбинация закономерности и случайности. 

Что же касается ума, то его природа такова, что он похож на волшебную коробочку из которой можно вытащить всё, что угодно, даже целые миры, в которых мы живем. Познавая свой ум познаёшь всё.


Из математических аналогий - ум - это множество всех множеств. 
Но есть заковырки
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%...B5%D0%BB%D0%B0

----------


## Karadur

> В самом общем случае фрактал - это комбинация закономерности и случайности.


В самом общем случае фрактал выражает принцип самоподобия, хотя есть и другие определения.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fractal
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A4%...82%D0%B0%D0%BB

----------


## Aion

> В чём именно выражается фрактальность ума?


Вера Клец. Символизм поэзии Б. Гребенщикова как доброе пророчество (конец постмодернизма).

----------

Сергей А (18.11.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

> Вера Клец. Символизм поэзии Б. Гребенщикова как доброе пророчество (конец постмодернизма).


Aion, фу, какую гадость Вы постите! 




> Ангелы, драконы и боги - образы внутренней, психической реальности,если быть еще точнее, - следствие восприятия этой реальности сознанием.


Сознание воспринимает внутреннюю психическую реальность, порождая образы ЧЕГО? Внутренней психической реальности... Самоподобие.... сансара....




> "Снег" в прямом значении слова может быть описан как молекулярное понятие.


а в переносном значении - просто как замороженая вода?




> Только вот символом чего конкретно, наряду с драконами, становится метафора "снега", особенно того, под которым "не видно крыш"?


Символом чего конкретно является метафора? 




> В отличии от снега, драконов никто и никогда не встретил снаружи, но они известны в мифологиях всех народов. Слово дракон существует, а вот вещи, такой как дракон, во внешней реальном мире никто не видел. Похоже, единственная сфера существования драконов - это человеческая психика и ее фантазии.


Единственная сфера существования драконов - это человеческая психика. Согласна.  Слово существует независимо от объекта, который оно обозначает. Слово - это всегда обобщение, анализ.




> Зачем бы иначе человек испытывал такую неодержимую потребность в искусстве?





> Идея внутреннего очищения, как требование духовной полноты и целостности, звучит в символизме любой религии в форме внутреннего для каждого морального закона.


особенно порадовало про "неодержимую потребность в искусстве" и "внутренний для каждого моральный закон".
Далее читать не стала, ибо муть.

----------


## Юй Кан

Чиффа, не стоит так всерьёз... Эт всего лишь компостмодернизм. : ))

----------

Чиффа (18.11.2009)

----------


## Aion

> Aion, фу, какую гадость Вы постите!


  



> Сознание воспринимает внутреннюю психическую реальность, порождая образы ЧЕГО? Внутренней психической реальности... Самоподобие.... сансара....


 Всё верно, сансара не только снаружи.



> а в переносном значении - просто как замороженая вода?


Не совсем. В центре снежинки расположена пылинка. 



> Символом чего конкретно является метафора?


 Чувственно воспринимаемой реальности, то есть видимости. 



> Согласна.


Согласен. 



> Далее читать не стала, ибо муть.


А я прочитал, ибо 


> Понятие "метафора" как промежуточное звено между понятиями: "сновиденческий образ", "символ", "архетип", позволяет говорить об общей образно-метафорической природе снов, поэзии, мифов, сказок и религиозного символизма, а также, живописи, музыки, искусства в целом, как всего того, в чем человек способен выражать свое восприятие мира в образах, непременно выражая в этих самых "образах" свое психическое состояние. Все, только что перечисленное, будучи равно выраженным в образно-метафорической форме, указывает на общую природу своего происхождения - природу человеческой психики. Только это обстоятельство, а именно, общая природа происхождения, позволяет поэтическим метафорам в некоторых счастливых случаях достигать значения религиозных символов и сводить "высокие материи" - "в одно" метафорическое, поэтическое целое:  
> 
> Есть много высоких материй, мама, 
> Но я их свожу в одно. 
> ©

----------

Сергей А (18.11.2009), Чиффа (18.11.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

Тем не менее, на мой взгляд,  статья еще очень и очень "сырая".  Что поделаешь: видимо, автором владеет "неодержимая потребность в поиске внутреннего для каждого морального закона"
Када читаю свои статьи в каком-нить очередном сборнике докладов очередной вузовской конференции, обычно ржу в голос.... а када писала - было как бы всерьез)))

----------


## Юй Кан

Ща вступлюсь за Чиффу! : ))




> Все, только что перечисленное, будучи равно выраженным в образно-метафорической форме, указывает на общую природу своего происхождения - природу человеческой психики. Только это обстоятельство, а именно, общая природа происхождения, позволяет поэтическим метафорам в некоторых счастливых случаях достигать значения религиозных символов и сводить "высокие материи" - "в одно" метафорическое, поэтическое целое


Строго (а не выспренне) говоря, любая метафора ущербна. Она способна отразить лишь один из аспектов явления/объекта/субъекта.., важный с т.зр.  прибегающего к метафоре.

Что до человеческой психики, то, куда ни кинь, -- в неё и упрёшься. : ) Стало быть, таким макаром можно "объяснять" чего угодно, ничуть не приближаясь к пониманию песенной поэзии (а хоть и БГ), "умирающей", как правило, без музыки...
Т.е. это м.б. клёво (как отправная точка), если речь идёт о проф. психоанализе, но в философически-аналитической (а по сути -- культурологической) статье -- пустое бряцание словами.

Кроме того:



> Есть много высоких материй, мама, 
> Но я их свожу в одно.


манипулятивно вынуто из контекста.
Ить в контексте _всей песни_ оно глубоко иронично/стёбно... : ))

Это к тому, что весь текст про "доброе пророчество", как и процитированный выше фрагмент из него, -- игры словами с претензией на высокую умность и "чтоп образованность показать" %), заодно "изячно" польстив БГ.

----------

Чиффа (18.11.2009)

----------


## Aion

> Что поделаешь: видимо, автором владеет "неодержимая потребность в поиске внутреннего для каждого морального закона"


Не небом единым жив человек...

----------

Чиффа (18.11.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

> ... видимо, автором владеет "неодержимая потребность в поиске внутреннего для каждого морального закона"...


Ну дурдом же полный, если вспомнить, что имел в виду Кант под "моральным законом внутри нас", чему есть простое название, в одно слово... %)

И ещё один роскошный фрагмент из опуса:



> Один Чжу учился ловить ДРАКОНОВ
> Выбросил силы и деньги на ветер
> Жаль, что за всю свою жизнь
> Он так ни одного и не встретил
> Я прочел об этом в старинных трактатах ("Красота (это страшная сила")) 
> 
> "Чжу", известный в даоизме как "мастер Чжуан" или Чжуан Цзи, был последователем основателя даоизма Ле Цзы, создавшего столь восхитивший когда-то Поэта труд "Дао де Дзин". Говоря метафорически, мастер Чжу, действительно, учился ловить драконов в человеческих душах.


Тут -- вообще чепуха, ибо у БГ речь о притче из "Чжуан-цз*ы*":



> Чжу Пинмань учился закалывать драконов у Чжили И. Он лишился всех семейных богатств стоимостью тысячу золотых, но за три года в совершенстве овладел этим искусством. Одно было плохо: мастерству своему он так и не нашел применения.


А уж что Ле-цзы, мол, создал "Дао-дэ-*Д*зин" -- это обнять и плакать... %)

----------

Чиффа (18.11.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

Юй Кан, Aion, спасибо.  Интересная статья, несмотря на.... Пусть я думаю, что автор и не догоняет некоторые моменты, но подогонять можно и без автора....
Ну что, поищем  в себе Читателя? (с)

----------

Aion (18.11.2009), Юй Кан (18.11.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Совесть, блин, (ака "моральный закон") *в себе* нада искать, када пишешь такие опусы. %)
А так -- да: "За кефир отдельное спасибо всем". : ))

----------

Чиффа (18.11.2009)

----------


## Aion

> Ну дурдом же полный


Нет, пустой: 


> О строитель дома,  ты видишь! Ты уже не построишь снова дома. Все твои стропила разрушены,  конек на крыше уничтожен.  Разум на  пути  к развеществлению достиг уничтожения желаний.
> 
> * Dhammapada, 154*

----------

Чиффа (18.11.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

А вот не нада льстить... : )) Опус-то -- не мой, и не немой, а роскошно-многословный? ; )
Aion, мои как бы извинения, но: "Что есть -- есть. Чего нет -- нет. Прочее -- от [ума]лукавого..." : )

----------


## Aion

> Aion, мои как бы извинения, но: "Что есть -- есть. Чего нет -- нет. Прочее -- от [ума]лукавого..." : )


Извините и Вы меня, милостивый государь, но 


> Что есть, того нет; 
> Чего нет, то есть. 
> 
>  * Синдзинмэй 
> Трактат о верящем уме*

----------


## Юй Кан

Уговорили: кунфу Вашего НЕТ круче моево! 

Ну, за мир без мер, а? : ))

----------

Aion (18.11.2009)

----------


## Aion

> Ну, за мир без мер, а? : ))


Мыслетело омывая
Мылом Праджняпарамиты
Ни одна душа живая
Не вернётся из ретрита...

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (11.06.2011), Чиффа (19.11.2009), Юй Кан (18.11.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

> Понятие "метафора" как промежуточное звено между понятиями: "сновиденческий образ", "символ", "архетип", позволяет говорить об общей образно-метафорической природе снов, поэзии, мифов, сказок и религиозного символизма, а также, живописи, музыки, искусства в целом, как всего того, в чем человек способен выражать свое восприятие мира в образах, непременно выражая в этих самых "образах" свое психическое состояние. Все, только что перечисленное, будучи равно выраженным в образно-метафорической форме, указывает на общую природу своего происхождения - природу человеческой психики. Только это обстоятельство, а именно, общая природа происхождения, позволяет поэтическим метафорам в некоторых счастливых случаях достигать значения религиозных символов и сводить "высокие материи" - "в одно" метафорическое, поэтическое целое:


А знаете, Aion, я нашла в сети кое-какой материальчик про постмодернизм: 
http://yanko.lib.ru/books/cultur/sko...modern-lit.htm

----------

Aion (19.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Мыслетело омывая
> Мылом Праджняпарамиты
> Ни одна душа живая
> Не вернётся из ретрита...


А Это откуда?

----------


## Чиффа

> А Это откуда?


Есть подозрение, что или из Восьмой Чакры, или из Внутренней Монголии...

----------


## Aion

> А Это откуда?


Само написалось.

----------

Сергей А (20.11.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

"Встретимся на курайнике"
отказали в регистрации....

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2011)

----------


## Aion

> отказали в регистрации....


Кардиокарма, ёлы палы...

----------

Чиффа (19.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Пришло в голову:
Самоподобие в буддизме - медитация на медитацию.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (25.07.2012), Дондог (10.06.2011)

----------


## Aion

Обаяние самоподобия

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (07.12.2009), Сергей А (07.12.2009)

----------


## Karadur

> Пришло в голову:
> Самоподобие в буддизме - медитация на медитацию.


Рекурсии легко достичь и без глубокой медитации - при наблюдении за своими мыслями достаточно спросить, кто же наблюдает за мыслями? Кто наблюдает за тем, кто наблюдает?.. и так далее. Если добросовестно проделать такие наблюдения, можно обнаружить отсутствие конечной опоры, которая за всем наблюдает - это и будет аналитическим постижением пустоты. В то же время, несмотря на пустотность, наблюдение имеет место.

----------

Ased (16.11.2011), Сергей А (08.12.2009)

----------


## Aion

> Кто наблюдает за тем, кто наблюдает?.. и так далее.


 Фридрих Дюрренматт.
 Поручение, или о наблюдении наблюдателя за наблюдателями.

----------

Сергей А (08.12.2009)

----------


## Aion

> У меня есть две фазы, мама,
> Моя родина русский эфир. 
> © БГ


Мелодика плача новорожденного зависит от языка его родителей

----------

Денис Евгеньев (04.11.2010), Чиффа (12.12.2009)

----------


## Aion

Формула вдохновения

----------

Чиффа (12.12.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Формула вдохновения


Сама формула здесь  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (12.12.2009), Чиффа (12.12.2009)

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Кто наблюдает за тем кто наблюдает? 
Кто тащит этот труп?

----------


## Aion

Ландшафтный художник создал самое большое в мире произведение искусства

----------


## Юрий К.

> Рекурсии легко достичь и без глубокой медитации - при наблюдении за своими мыслями достаточно спросить, кто же наблюдает за мыслями? Кто наблюдает за тем, кто наблюдает?.. и так далее. Если добросовестно проделать такие наблюдения, можно обнаружить отсутствие конечной опоры, которая за всем наблюдает - это и будет аналитическим постижением пустоты. В то же время, несмотря на пустотность, наблюдение имеет место.


Мне кажется, что это очень распространенный миф о способности к самонаблюдению (особенно с оценкой "легко достичь"). Это - миф потому, что наблюдать себя можно только ретроспективно. Наблюдать за своим наблюдателем, как я думаю, вы можете только теоретически и ретроспективно, но не практически и в режиме реального времени: вот мысль, вот ее переживающий, а вот наблюдающий и мысль и ее переживающего.

Кажется кто-то из великих дзенцев заметил, что между двумя мыслями всегда есть проявление телесности. Если это так, то описанная вами процедура просто невозможна. Точнее возможна только теоретически, в вашем воображении.





> Ландшафтный художник создал самое большое в мире произведение искусства


Хоть и не самоподобие, но интригует и также руко ... кем-то нарисовано в пустыне

----------

Aion (17.12.2009)

----------


## Karadur

> Это - миф потому, что наблюдать себя можно только ретроспективно. Наблюдать за своим наблюдателем, как я думаю, вы можете только теоретически и ретроспективно, но не практически и в режиме реального времени: вот мысль, вот ее переживающий, а вот наблюдающий и мысль и ее переживающего.


Но это не отменяет возможности наблюдения.
Я потому и написал, что это будет _аналитическим_ постижением пустоты, речь не шла про прямое вИдение.

----------


## Aion

Где позапрошловечный снег?..

----------


## Aion

Сфайрология: изоморфизм подобий и функциональных аналогий

----------


## Aion

Буддаброт

----------

Karadur (05.11.2010), Чиффа (04.11.2010)

----------


## Aion

> Маленькие галактики могут порождать только звезды небольших размеров. К такому выводу пришли ученые, исследовавшие состав светил в карликовой галактике в созвездии Печь.
> 
> У звезд нашли стремление подражать своим галактикам

----------


## Aion

Поверхности нормальных и раковых клеток — фракталы разной размерности

 (a), (b) Топография поверхности раковых (cancerous) и нормальных (normal) клеток, полученная при помощи атомно-силового микроскопа. Цвет участка поверхности задает высоту его расположения над нулевым уровнем, предварительно заданным иглой атомно-силового микроскопа. Высота измеряется в нанометрах (10–9 м). (e), (f) Карта адгезии (adhesion — сцепление) поверхности нормальных и раковых клеток (визуализация данных по распределению силы адгезии иглы атомно-силового микроскопа с каждой точкой поверхности нормальных и раковых клеток). Сила измеряется в наноньютонах. Длина масштабной линейки 1 микрометр (10–6 м).

----------


## Уэф

> и чем только не занимаются - лишь бы не практиковать....


...)

----------


## Ased

Разве большинство мандал не являются по своей сути фракталами?

----------


## Aion

Типа того. 
P.S. Фракталы связали правило Леонардо с напором ветра

----------

Денис Евгеньев (24.06.2012)

----------


## Aion

> В своих общих чертах буддистская космология повторяет структуру древа мира. Вверху находятся наиболее тонкие планы реальности, внизу плотные, материально проявленные. При этом постоянно подчеркивается условность такого иерархического описания, т.к. каждая сфера космоса одновременно присутствует и проявляется во всех остальных (принцип самоподобия, фрактальности). 
> 
> Е.А.Файдыш
> МИСТИЧЕСКИЙ КОСМОС

----------


## Aion

Фракталы помогли ученым найти следы черновых пирамид


Пример фрактала, называемый пирамида Серпинского.

----------


## Игорь Ю

Касательно топик стартера, то это просто одна из гипотез и все. Никак не доказанная теория.

----------


## Нико

> Разве большинство мандал не являются по своей сути фракталами?


Не являются.

----------


## Aion

> Касательно топик стартера, то это просто одна из гипотез и все. Никак не доказанная теория.





> В настоящее время теории фрактальной Вселенной не существует. Как считают исследователи, опираясь на теорию относительности Эйнштейна, такую теорию создать возможно, однако от существующих ее будет отличать крайняя сложность.
> 
> Вселенная оказалась фракталом


Вы точно стартовое сообщение читали?  :Cool:

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Чистые фракталы существуют только в мире математики. В физическом мире фрактальность - условное понятие. Определение можно найти в книге основателя фрактальной геометрии Б.Мандельброта "Фракальная геометрия природы"

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Разве большинство мандал не являются по своей сути фракталами?


В определенном смысле являются. "Волшебная сеть Индры" (Маяйджала) из Гухьягарбхи - типичный фрактал по описанию. И это исходит из сутр (Из Аватамсаки).
Тока что это дает для понимания? Ну фрактал. И чо?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.07.2012)

----------


## Aion

> Тока что это дает для понимания? Ну фрактал. И чо?


Ну какбэ раз понимаемое - фрактал, то и понимание - фрактал, и понимающий - фрактал. Самоподобие называеццо...

----------


## Georgiy

Поелику фрактал - это чисто математическая конструкция, требующая для своей материализации среди математических объектов бесконечного числа шагов, то сия тема суть просто красивая идейка, которая нравится топикстартеру. И более ничего, увы.

----------


## Aion

> И более ничего, увы.


Откуда такая категоричность? См., например: 
Тарасенко В. В.
Метафизика фрактала.


Е. Пронина
Фрактальная логика Виктора Пелевина

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (25.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Тарасенко В. В. Метафизика фрактала.


Хорошая статья, позволяет оторваться от грузабельных формул, погрузиться в творческое мышление.

----------

Aion (26.07.2012)

----------


## Georgiy

> Откуда такая категоричность? См., например: 
> Тарасенко В. В.
> Метафизика фрактала.
> [URL="http://magazines.russ.ru/voplit/2003/4/pron.html"]


Прошу меня извинить, но текст, начинающийся фразой 




> Ведение фрактальной концепции в практику научных исследований разрушает евклидианскую исследовательскую научную программу.


и продолжающийся в таком же духе, мне трудно воспринимать по орфографическим и грамматическим причинам. Я, собственно, вот о чем: фрактал может быть хорошим приближением для описания каких-то объектов. Но когда его видят чуть ли не повсюду, меня это настораживает. Для мандал: сколько самоподобных уровней в них можно усмотреть? Из-за разрешения картинки 2-3, больше просто не нарисуешь, да и не видно такие мелкие детали. Кто-то в этом усматривает фрактал, а что это означало для самих художников? Может быть у них просто фантазии не хватало и они повторяли в меньшем масштабе известные элементы?

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> .. Я, собственно, вот о чем: фрактал может быть хорошим приближением для описания каких-то объектов. Но когда его видят чуть ли не повсюду, меня это настораживает.


в статье дальше говорится, что Мандельброт сделал нестандартный ход - не дал точного ограниченного определения, а дал "затравку" на которую разрешил наращивать что угодно.




> Для мандал: сколько самоподобных уровней в них можно усмотреть? Из-за разрешения картинки 2-3, больше просто не нарисуешь, да и не видно такие мелкие детали. Кто-то в этом усматривает фрактал, а что это означало для самих художников? Может быть у них просто фантазии не хватало и они повторяли в меньшем масштабе известные элементы?


Есть вольные интерпретации фрактальности. Один  знакомый защитил 4 докторских (физика, социология, педагогика и экономика) с привлечением данного понятия.

----------


## Georgiy

> Есть вольные интерпретации фрактальности. Один  знакомый защитил 4 докторских (физика, социология, педагогика и экономика) с привлечением данного понятия.


Очень рад за вашего знакомого, но ваше замечание не внесло ни малейшей ясности по моим вопросам, к кототорым оно было сделано. Я продолжаю придерживаться гипотезы, что повторяемость элементов мандалы на разных масштабах от недостатка фантазии, в котором нет никакого глубокого фрактально-философского смысла.

----------


## Aion

> Я, собственно, вот о чем: фрактал может быть хорошим приближением для описания каких-то объектов. Но когда его видят чуть ли не повсюду, меня это настораживает.


А что именно настораживает в видении Вселенной фракталом?



> Для мандал: сколько самоподобных уровней в них можно усмотреть?


Поясните, пожалуйста, какая разница в том, сколько самоподобных уровней, если самоподобие имеет место?



> Я продолжаю придерживаться гипотезы, что повторяемость элементов мандалы на разных масштабах от недостатка фантазии, в котором нет никакого глубокого фрактально-философского смысла.


По-Вашему, мандалы порождены исключительно фантазией художников?

----------


## Georgiy

*Aion*, единственный пример применения идеи фракталов к мандалам в теме я вижу здесь




> В определенном смысле являются. "Волшебная сеть Индры" (Маяйджала) из Гухьягарбхи - типичный фрактал по описанию. И это исходит из сутр (Из Аватамсаки).
> Тока что это дает для понимания? Ну фрактал. И чо?


в этом примере речь идет не о самоподобии элементов в изображении какой-то мандалы на разных масштабах, как, например, в треугольнике Серпинского, а об отражениях многих зеркал, камней друг в друге, что демонстрирует принцип "все в одном". Один из вариантов этой идеи в самом буддизме, как я понял, это окружение статуи Будды многими зеркалами. На эту тему в наше время, только без Будды, проводились эксперименты, которые вроде бы дали интереснейшие результаты. Но, насколько я знаю, эти результаты к фракталам никакого отношения не имеют...

----------


## Aion

*Georgiy*, Вы не ответили на мои вопросы.  :Smilie:

----------


## Georgiy

*Aion*,  я не собирался на них отвечать, т.к. вы не ответили на мой вопрос: чем для лам, изображающих мандалы, могло быть их самоподобие. Теперь, благодаря Хосу, а не вам, я нашел интересный ответ: принцип "все во всем". Его трактовка с зеркалами, окружающими статую Будды, вырисовывает неожиданный и интересный поворот в теме. Дальше, мне кажется, интересно было бы узнать, есть ли в каких-то монастырях или общинах ритуал или праздник со статуями Будды с зеркалами, т.к. я извлек эту инфу из популярной небуддийской статьи.

----------


## Aion

> *Aion*,  я не собирался на них отвечать, т.к. вы не ответили на мой вопрос: чем для лам, изображающих мандалы, могло быть их самоподобие.


 Не хотите, как хотите, но почему, на каком основании свой вопрос Вы адресуете мне, а не упомянутым Вами ламам? Тем не менее, попробую ответить:



> Те, кто не узнавали своего лица и положили истинность существования всего через вместерожденное неведение, заблудились, сделавшись живыми существами. А те, кто узнали [лица] через познание самого себя, стали буддами. 
> 
> Нацог-Рандол
> КАРНАТАНТРА, ОПОРА ВЕЛИКОГО УЧЕНИЯ,
> называемая «ЗЕРЦАЛО МЕХАНИЗМА ГЛУБОКОГО СОДЕРЖАНИЯ»





> Тот, кто не гениален и не помешан, никогда не сможет настолько выпутаться из вплетенности в действительность мира, чтобы суметь увидеть этот мир как свой образ.
> 
> Карл-Густав Юнг
> Личное и коллективное бессознательное





> Теперь, благодаря Хосу, а не вам, я нашел интересный ответ: принцип "все во всем".


Мне, извините, всё равно что и благодаря кому Вы нашли, но принцип "всё во всём" имплицитно содержится в стартовом сообщении.

----------

Джыш (27.07.2012)

----------


## Georgiy

> но принцип "всё во всём" имплицитно содержится в стартовом сообщении.


В вашем стартовом сообщении имплицитно содержится все, что вам удобно в нем увидеть в данный момент, я не вижу в нем ничего, кроме вашей увлеченности темой. Мне же было интересно выяснить о мандалах и фракталах.

----------


## Aion

> В вашем стартовом сообщении имплицитно содержится все, что вам удобно в нем увидеть в данный момент, я не вижу в нем ничего, кроме вашей увлеченности темой.


Если Вы чего-то не видите, Вы или не хотите, или не можете этого сделать. В первом случае ничем помочь не могу, ну а во втором, спрашивайте, что именно Вам непонятно, как говорится, чем могу, помогу.  :Smilie:

----------


## Georgiy

Ваша неспособность или нежелание ответить на мой исходный вопрос совершенно не вдохновляет меня что-то еще спрашивать у вас, Aion, в вашей, Aion, теме.  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

Хоть Ваш вопрос был задан и не по адресу, я Вам ответил на него. Вы, однако, мой ответ проигнорировали...  :Cool:

----------


## Georgiy

Это не ответ на мой конкретный вопрос, а ваши очередные ... фантазии, Aion. Псведо-глыбоко-мыслие.  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

Ваш конкретно некорректный вопрос, если не нравится мой ответ, задайте конкретно тем ламам, о которых пишите.  :Smilie:  А вообще, какого лешего Вы перешли на обсуждение моей персоны?

----------


## Georgiy

Aion, не принимайте так близко к сердцу дружеские шутки.  :Smilie:  Мне просто надоело ваше разводилово и на этой волне с помощью ключевых слов, написанных Хосом, я получил довольно интересный результат.

----------


## Aion

Какое разводилово? Если Вам что-то не нравится, не читайте, но зачем всякую фигню на меня проецируете?

----------


## Georgiy

И не читал. 

Разводилово это или хоть чуть-чуть не-разводилово - сейчас не имеет никакого значения, имела значение только та волна раздражения, на которой я добрался до ... Будды с зеркалами.  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> И не читал.


Ну так и не пишите о том, чего не читали.



> Разводилово это или хоть чуть-чуть не-разводилово - сейчас не имеет никакого значения, имела значение только та волна раздражения, на которой я добрался до ... Будды с зеркалами.


Имеет значение Ваш троллинг и превращение темы в личную переписку. Если Вам нечего сказать по содержанию, будьте любезны, кушайте своё раздражение сами.  :Cool:

----------


## Georgiy

Уже давно съел, а по теме я высказался.

----------


## Aion

Добро пожаловать в список игнорирования!

----------


## Georgiy

:Cry:

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Я продолжаю придерживаться гипотезы, что повторяемость элементов мандалы на разных масштабах от недостатка фантазии, в котором нет никакого глубокого фрактально-философского смысла.


Как говорил Хаджа Насридин - и вы правы и они тоже правы. Тут вопрос предубеждений - люди находят то, то ищут. Кому-то кажется, что похоже.  Ну и пусть упражняются в аналогиях...

----------


## Georgiy

Дмитрий, это беспредметный разговор, т.к. я уже написал, что единственные конкретные ключевые слова в теме по вопросу мандалы-фракталы написаны Хосом, я их прогуглил и нашел, что речь идет о многократных _отражениях_ и прицнипе "все во всем". Поэтому моя гипотеза уже изменилась, т.к. она касалась построения изображения мандалы по возможной аналогии, например, с треугольником Серпинского. Смотрю на галерею мандал в статье Вики Мандала и не вижу никакой фрактальности, никакого самоподобия в их изображениях.

Чтобы не быть голословным предложу фундаментальный, а также тотально-универсальный канон фрактала для искусства. Матрешка. Ничего не надо придумывать, ничего не надо притягивать за уши, из пальца высасывать, при этом истонченно и глыбоко-мысленно умничая. 

Любой согласится, что матрешка самоподобна на нескольких уровнях изображения.  :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (27.07.2012)

----------


## Aion

Теория бесконечной вложенности материи

----------


## Джнянаваджра

ещё вот




> Он увидел ступу, окруженную Буддами и Бодхисаттвами. Нагарджуна открыл ступу и увидел внутри ещё одну, точно такую же. Тогда он решил найти самую первую, исходную, ступу. Он открыл вторую ступу и увидел внутри такую же третью, в ней — четвертую и так далее до бесконечности. И понял тогда Нагарджуна, что никакой первой ступы, иначе говоря, первосубстанции, первоосновы, нет и не может быть.

----------

Aion (28.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (28.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2012)

----------


## Georgiy

ну так никто и не сомневается в каноничности матрешки как фундаментального символа (из разумных людей, конечно).  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Он открыл вторую ступу и увидел внутри такую же третью, в ней — четвертую и так далее до бесконечности.
> И понял тогда Нагарджуна,


Тут я що-то не понял. Это он индуктивный вывод сделал или эмпирический?

----------


## Dron

*Еше Дордже*




> Он увидел ступу, окруженную Буддами и Бодхисаттвами. Нагарджуна открыл ступу и увидел внутри ещё одну, точно такую же. Тогда он решил найти самую первую, исходную, ступу. Он открыл вторую ступу и увидел внутри такую же третью, в ней — четвертую и так далее до бесконечности. И понял тогда Нагарджуна, что никакой первой ступы, иначе говоря, первосубстанции, первоосновы, нет и не может быть.


Жалкий эпигон Борхес отдыхает.
Дайте ссылку, пожалуйста.

----------


## Aion

> Жалкий эпигон Борхес отдыхает.


Борхес художник, а не эпигон.  :Stick Out Tongue: 



> Дайте ссылку, пожалуйста.


Нате: А.Е. Торчинов
Введение в буддологию

----------


## Dron

> Борхес художник, а не эпигон. 
> Нате: А.Е. Торчинов
> Введение в буддологию


1) Вы не Еше Додже
2) Даете ссылку на ошибку 505

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Тут я що-то не понял. Это он индуктивный вывод сделал или эмпирический?


Апокалиптическо-эмпирический, конечно же.

А также - соурс Торчинова

----------


## Aion

> 1) Вы не Еше Додже


Разумеется, 



> 2) Даете ссылку на ошибку 505


505 HTTP Version not supported
Сервер не поддерживает версию протокола HTTP, использованную в запросе.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А также - соурс Торчинова


Увы, там не указан источник этой доставляющей байки.

----------


## Dron

В общем, кто-нибудь, дайте ссылку на сутру или шастру с открытием ступ Нагарджуной. Я вот, как-то, не знал про это чудо. Срочно хочу узнать.

----------

Джнянаваджра (28.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Ай да добрый молодец - Нагараджуна !!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Georgiy

> В общем, кто-нибудь, дайте ссылку на сутру или шастру с открытием ступ Нагарджуной. Я вот, как-то, не знал про это чудо. Срочно хочу узнать.


Священное знание о каноническом символе, Матрёшке, недоступно простым смертным, особенно тем, кто видит фракталы в их отсутствии, а профессор Торчинов так описывает источники этой истории




> Жизнеописание Нагарджуны известно нам в двух вариантах: китайском, написанном Кумарадживой (рубеж IV — V вв.), и тибетском. Здесь мы приведем некий смешанный вариант, не опуская и фантастических житийных эпизодов.

----------

Джнянаваджра (30.07.2012)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Aion

Физики обнаружили новый тип хаоса


Полученные учеными структуры в фазовом пространстве 
A. E. Motter et al

----------

Мальявика (31.01.2017), Фил (15.11.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Изображение: NASA / WMAP Science Team
> 
> Международная группа космологов из Канады, Великобритании и Италии получила данные, свидетельствующие в пользу теории голографической Вселенной. Свои выводы ученые представили в статье, опубликованной в журнале Physical Review Letters. Кратко об исследовании сообщает издание Gizmodo.
> Голографический принцип гласит, что информация, содержащаяся внутри определенного объема пространства, закодирована в границах, окружающих эту область. Он также предполагает, что все мироздание может быть представлено в виде двумерной плоскости, которая накладывается на границу наблюдаемой Вселенной. Принцип был представлен в рамках квантовой гравитации — области физики, которая пытается объяснить гравитацию, описываемую теорией относительности Эйнштейна (ОТО), законами квантовой механики.
> Принципы квантовой гравитации используют, чтобы выяснить, что происходило во время Большого взрыва, когда вся масса Вселенной находилась в сверхплотном объеме и попадала под действие квантовых эффектов. Голографическая теория позволяет упростить трехмерную Вселенную, в которой действует гравитация, до двухмерной, и таким образом решить противоречия, возникающие при попытке совместить ОТО с квантовой механикой.
> Космологи использовали двумерную модель Вселенной, которая на основе наблюдаемых ранее параметров, смогла в точности воспроизвести картину микроволнового фона — теплового излучения, равномерно заполняющего космическое пространство. Полученные результаты свидетельствуют в пользу применимости голографического принципа, хотя пока и не опровергают стандартные космологические модели.
> 
> Найдены доказательства голографической Вселенной


 Тень рулит...
(В психоаналитическом смысле)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Фил



----------

